# Best fish food brand?



## Graydon (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been wondering, because I have been using TetraMin and TetraColor for awhile now, what is the best brand of fish food? I know NewLife Spectrum is really good, but I cannot find it anywhere around here. I have been thinking about changing over to Aqueon or OmegaOne, so what do you all think?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

kensfish.com

more for less in all categories, food for hobbists by a hobbist.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use a plethora of food.My fish are all bettas.The domestics get fed atisons betta pro and NLS grow,and hikari microwafers.My wilds get a mixture of the pro,some chichlid staple pellets and trout chow.seems to keep them well.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Right now I do a little tetramin, some hikari crab cuisine for the shrimp/bottom feeders, hikari algae wafers for otos and shrimp, bettamin for the betta, freezedried bloodworms for everyone, and occasionally aqeuon flakes that came as a sampler with the last tank I bought. I usually pick a food each day, and alternate, skipping a day a couple of times a week.
I'll probably try some stuff from kensfish.com sometime soon. I just have to run out of some of my other food so I have an excuse. I hear kens veggie sticks are supposed to be great for shrimp/algae eaters.

I think a variety of foods is probably healthier than any one brand. That's my thinking anyway.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

actually the contents and percentages vary greatly from manufacturer to manufacturer. to ensure you are getting a good food, do alot of comparing as the ingredients differ and percentages of protein,fat,ect.


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

hah i seldom buy the fish food to my fish it dosen't mean that i don't feed them 
i often feed them some rice or small insects caught by myself 
it seems that they like their meal very much


----------

